# Daniel James (hybrid two) writing to Berlin Brass



## C-Wave (Nov 3, 2016)

Live Now on Twitch.


----------



## desert (Nov 3, 2016)

Link please


----------



## rottoy (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## C-Wave (Nov 3, 2016)

www.twitch.tv/hybridtwo


----------



## Vastman (Nov 4, 2016)

what a ride this is turning out to be... thank you sooooo much, Daniel


----------



## John Busby (Nov 4, 2016)

Twitter is saying hybridtwo is offline
i can't watch any of his videos
can anyone else confirm they are having this problem?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 4, 2016)

johnbusbymusic said:


> Twitter is saying hybridtwo is offline
> i can't watch any of his videos
> can anyone else confirm they are having this problem?


Replay here:


Should be on youtube as well soon


----------



## John Busby (Nov 4, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Replay here:
> 
> 
> Should be on youtube as well soon



thanks Thorsten!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice job Daniel with the vid. I like the Daft Punk Tron line you played. It sounded really nice on BB. Have to say this vid makes me think I need to save my pennies for this library. Wish I could have taken advantage of the pre order price but c'est la vie. Definitely something to add to my virtual orchestra.


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh my God.. the guy churned music for 5.5 hours.. amazing!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 4, 2016)

Damn Daniel has really grown as a composer the last few years...


----------



## mac (Nov 4, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> Damn Daniel has really grown as a composer the last few years...



Ja, agreed, he writes some really nice pieces. He's also worked as hard as anyone I've seen, been more generous than most, and his enthusiasm is infectious. The guy deserves the success he's having.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 4, 2016)

mac said:


> Ja, agreed, he writes some really nice pieces. He's also worked as hard as anyone I've seen, been more generous than most, and his enthusiasm is infectious. The guy deserves the success he's having.



Absofuckinlutely, well put...


----------



## erica-grace (Nov 4, 2016)

Lovely melody, Daniel! 

Question - are you not afraid that by doing these, you are giving away too much, and that someone else with more connections and better contacts than you have, might come along, steal some of your techniques, and wind up being good enough competition for you, and they might "steal" some work away from you in the future?


----------



## mac (Nov 4, 2016)

Maybe it's not my place, but I think I can guess what he would say. Sure, someone might be able to copy his chords, use the same libraries etc, but all they would ever sound like are watered down versions of Daniel James. Look how many composers try to be Hans Zimmer. They could sit in the studio with Hans for a year straight, and at the end of it, still not sound like Hans.

If someone were to attempt to _steal_ Daniels style, by the time they got close, he will have already moved on and progressed to something new. I find this in all walks of life - the successful people don't worry about what others are doing, they just concentrate on being the best version of themselves, and if they can share a little knowledge along the way...


----------



## Vastman (Nov 4, 2016)

Daniel? He knows NO FEAR...

You made my evening Sir, and convinced me the next thing I buy is Berlin Brass...

Oh, and what u said, mac... he's evolving so fast... only HE can keep up with himself!

Love what Daniel shares... he's an inspiring force, unique on planet Eaarth... May we all grow together!!!


----------



## PeterBaumann (Nov 4, 2016)

mac said:


> Ja, agreed, he writes some really nice pieces. He's also worked as hard as anyone I've seen, been more generous than most, and his enthusiasm is infectious. The guy deserves the success he's having.


completely agree


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 4, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> Lovely melody, Daniel!
> 
> Question - are you not afraid that by doing these, you are giving away too much, and that someone else with more connections and better contacts than you have, might come along, steal some of your techniques, and wind up being good enough competition for you, and they might "steal" some work away from you in the future?


That's a scarcity mentality.
There is enough going on if you want it and are good enough, and Daniel is good enough. Why not share the love.

Mac hit the nail on the head too I think. Be the best you that you can be, rather than trying to be a seconds quality someone else. The journey will be more enjoyable as you won't be trying to contort yourself into "unnatural" shapes.

Edit - of course by that I don't mean ignore any opportunities to learn from successful people happy enough to share their time and knowledge.


----------



## Smikes77 (Nov 4, 2016)

mac said:


> Maybe it's not my place, but I think I can guess what he would say. Sure, someone might be able to copy his chords, use the same libraries etc, but all they would ever sound like are watered down versions of Daniel James. Look how many composers try to be Hans Zimmer. They could sit in the studio with Hans for a year straight, and at the end of it, still not sound like Hans.
> 
> If someone were to attempt to _steal_ Daniels style, by the time they got close, he will have already moved on and progressed to something new. I find this in all walks of life - the successful people don't worry about what others are doing, they just concentrate on being the best version of themselves, and if they can share a little knowledge along the way...



I agree. If you follow a trend in that way you will always be a day late.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 4, 2016)

Daniel gets it.  I love watching his videos...even the 5hr ones. You can tell he loves to help/share without agenda. When that happens, the universe returns more in kind. Too few people stop to realize that agendas only get in the way and inhibit growth, but a goal only requires the passion to be successful. For those that may ask... An example of an agenda here is, "my success is based on inhibiting another's potential when I could have helped instead."

@Daniel James - just a suggestion though, can you put your end product at the end of the video to reference? I'm not sure there is a straight playthrough at all in that 5 hr video.


----------



## 5Lives (Nov 4, 2016)

Wish he had Spitfire Symphonic Brass too  Berlin seems very nice though - very crisp and clear sound, yet also wide. Spitfire sounds a bit thinner in comparison to me.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 5, 2016)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> It is there


Not on the YouTube version. I couldn't watch it live when he broadcasted it.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 5, 2016)

storyteller said:


> Not on the YouTube version. I couldn't watch it live when he broadcasted it.


See my post above for the twitch replay


----------



## Polarity (Nov 5, 2016)

I Love much his works indeed... Great guy he is too.
I'm curious to know piano library is playing in this video... I missed the part where he eventually said or showed.
Anyone have a clue about it, please?


----------



## mac (Nov 5, 2016)

@Polarity The Gentleman, with a blackhole reverb.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 5, 2016)

Or just type "Hybrid Two Twitch" into Google?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 5, 2016)

mac said:


> Ja, agreed, he writes some really nice pieces. He's also worked as hard as anyone I've seen, been more generous than most, and his enthusiasm is infectious. The guy deserves the success he's having.


I totally agree. I love this piece, so many melodic ideas. Especially that Brass melody he was using all the way through. As a result I was up all night for it. Till after 8AM, then I did not wake up till 5PM.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 5, 2016)

mac said:


> Maybe it's not my place, but I think I can guess what he would say. Sure, someone might be able to copy his chords, use the same libraries etc, but all they would ever sound like are watered down versions of Daniel James. Look how many composers try to be Hans Zimmer. They could sit in the studio with Hans for a year straight, and at the end of it, still not sound like Hans.
> 
> If someone were to attempt to _steal_ Daniels style, by the time they got close, he will have already moved on and progressed to something new. I find this in all walks of life - the successful people don't worry about what others are doing, they just concentrate on being the best version of themselves, and if they can share a little knowledge along the way...



Yep totally agree.

Something I noticed observing composers who are further ahead in their professional careers than me - they have figured out ways to be enormously *productive* in short periods of time. This is their secret weapon. Their composition chops are great too of course, but what's really impressive is the _flow_ of their writing process where they just write instead of getting bogged down in perfecting a small detail. And they are able to think ahead to the whole piece while working on a small part.

Pro composers also know exactly the right tone they want and are very quick at homing in on it with their audio plugins instead of going in circles for hours trying to get the right EQ or the right articulation. They have a consummate knowledge of sounds, synths and amps instead of people like me who are stuck saying "Hmm, I need a guitar like _that_ movie or _that_ song."

Daniel has all these skills in spades, he makes writing a trailer track in 3 hours look easy - it's not!

In particular the way he set up the library was inspiring. I have been using it with keyswitches for switching between the shorts and CC xfade to blend them. His system is so much faster; I'll definitely be adopting it.


----------



## tack (Nov 5, 2016)

NoamL said:


> His system is so much faster; I'll definitely be adopting it.


Curious but too busy for the next while to watch the whole video. Can you describe his system?


----------



## NoamL (Nov 5, 2016)

*The way I used to have it set up* is five keyswitches: Marc-Long (C) Marc-Short (C#) Staccato (D) Staccatissimo (D#) 16thReps (E).

The way the library ships, the marcatos and reps are controlled by CC1 and the staccatos respond to velocity.

On the main screen, I turned on Mono/Poly KS then *CC Xfade*. What this allows you to do is press any *two* keyswitches in combination (for example, Marc Long and Staccato) and they will both sound at the same time, with CC22 controlling the relative mix between the two (the library automatically makes sure the total volume is correct no matter the mix). This is great for mix-and-matching the right attack with the right sustain. But it does mean you need to worry about keyswitch data, CC1 data, and CC22 data.



*The way Daniel set his BBR up* is he has four keyswitches Staccatissimo (C) Staccato (C#) MarcS (D) MarcL (D#). He turned on Mono/Poly KS then *Vel Switch. *By pressing all four keyswitches down in sequence, it creates a velocity map.







So the harder he plays, the longer note he gets. With this method it's important - do this for each articulation - to click on each articulation's name, then the little wrench in the popup, then in the wrench menu make sure to select *CC/Vel Xfade* to OFF.

This means that CC1 now controls the dynamics for all 4 articulations.

So you select the articulation with your velocity and you control the dynamics with CC1. All in realtime. Very natural way of playing and no fussing with MIDI data until after you record a whole passage.

What I do miss is the ability to blend articulations. Perhaps OT can add a "Vel Xfade" mode in the future?


----------



## 5Lives (Nov 5, 2016)

Anybody else hearing various inconsistencies in volume throughout the Berlin patches he's using?


----------



## mac (Nov 5, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Anybody else hearing various inconsistencies in volume throughout the Berlin patches he's using?



Yeah, but I wasn't sure whether it was him or the library. I don't think he was either!


----------



## The Darris (Nov 5, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Anybody else hearing various inconsistencies in volume throughout the Berlin patches he's using?


Two things I noticed in his video that may not have been apparent to you concerning this. The first being, as @NoamL mentioned, the fact that the Marcato dynamics are controlled via CC1 by default whereas the Staccatissimo and Staccato patches are velocity based. Thus, if you are trying to change between these, you will only be able to trigger low dynamics from the stacc patches thus feeling like something is wrong. The second thing I noticed was that Daniel didn't seem aware, at least in the parts that I watched, of the 3 different dynamic attacks that exist on the Legatos/Sustains. He may have figured those out eventually but I didn't watch the entire 5 hours to see if he did. Those patches are dynamically controlled via CC1 but have a soft, immediate, and accented attack based on the velocity. Most libraries don't have that level of control over the attacks of sustaining patches and we tend not to focus on our velocity when playing them, at least I don't. This can result in awkward sounding volume jumps in those lines. If you are not aware of these two things than you will quickly think something is wrong. 

Another note about CAPSULE's functionality. On the main GUI, you have 4 menus. Performance Menu (ie; Keyswitches and articulation selection), Microphone Selection, Basic Configuration Settings, and then the full list of re-assignable features which are lit up if they are available for that patch. Now, everything available on the main GUI pages are Global features. They effect the entire patches, including articulations. 

The features available to adjust and tweak the individual articulations are located in the "wrench" icon settings found in the articulation selection menu (the menu that pops up to select and change an articulation cell). This is one of the features that makes CAPSULE so powerful. You get individual control over each articulation without effecting the rest of the artics in the multi-patches. 

In the end. Be sure to read your manuals with CAPSULE. It isn't a difficult interface to navigate but take the 10 minutes to read through it. It will save you heaps of time before you integrate it into your workflow. Some might see that as a downside but CAPSULE was designed to give composers all the controls and customization they could ask for to integrate it into their workflow.

Best,

C


----------



## 5Lives (Nov 5, 2016)

I think he eventually figured out the velocity part for the shorts (I think CAPSULE has a way to switch to using CC?). He wanted to have a velocity xfade patch with multiple articulations (longs and shorts), but not sure if CAPSULE allows a way to change the accents of the longs via CC instead of velocity? He ran into the same set up confusion that I did when I first got Berlin Woodwinds. CAPSULE is great, but their UI could be more intuitive.


----------



## The Darris (Nov 5, 2016)

5Lives said:


> I think he eventually figured out the velocity part for the shorts (I think CAPSULE has a way to switch to using CC?). He wanted to have a velocity xfade patch with multiple articulations (longs and shorts), but not sure if CAPSULE allows a way to change the accents of the longs via CC instead of velocity? He ran into the same set up confusion that I did when I first got Berlin Woodwinds. CAPSULE is great, but their UI could be more intuitive.


Good, I'm glad he figured it out. To do what you want. The multi has each sustain attack seperated, unlike the Legato patch. You can set them up via poly-keyswitch with "CC X-fade." Not only will your Sustain Dynamics move with with CC1, but your articulations, which are the attacks, will be changed via CC 27 by default. You can change this in the global settings for "MI - CC - Xfade Mode." That should do what you want.

Best,

Chris


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 6, 2016)

I have not watched it and I probably won't so the next comments are not specific to this video but if I were to do videos as well as articles I would:

1. Make sure I knew exactly how the product was intended to work best.
2. Rehearse, rehearse, and then rehearse some more.
3. Record the video and edit out all the unnecessary stuff.

Because I would never want to do a product a disservice by simply not totally understanding it and/or fumbling around with it. That to me is all part of being a professional.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 6, 2016)

mac said:


> @Polarity The Gentleman, with a blackhole reverb.


The Gentleman? uhhh, it's the upright piano by NI inside the renewed Piano Collection included in Komplete! 
Never installed it, because I was using The Giant and kept just the Steinway model from the old Akoustic Piano suite.
Very good, so it's something I have already... just need to install and try it! 
It has a soft and very beautiful tone in the hands of Daniel.
Thank you very much!


----------



## storyteller (Nov 6, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> I have not watched it and I probably won't so the next comments are not specific to this video but if I were to do videos as well as articles I would:
> 
> 1. Make sure I knew exactly how the product was intended to work best.
> 2. Rehearse, rehearse, and then rehearse some more.
> ...


As for reviewers, I can't agree more. The video reviews where someone is learning the library as they are reviewing it doesn't have much value for me at least. 

As for Daniel's stuff, I think what makes it so interesting is that it is so raw... it is just him live-streaming - cursing, laughing, finding joy in what he is doing, and getting frustrated. When he's trying out a new library he is fumbling through it like anyone else. It is kinda like reality-tv for composers, but certainly his personality keeps you engaged. Plus you get to see how others bring their ideas to life. I usually won't even watch a video on YouTube if it requires me to watch more than 5 seconds of an add without the skip button, but I managed to stay engaged for nearly the entire 5 hours of him banging out a 90 second cue on this one - albeit, most of his are shorter videos. That said, I only watch his videos every now and then if there is something that intrigues me (like a new library and such)...and when I don't have a better use of a couple of hours (which is rare).


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 6, 2016)

storyteller said:


> As for reviewers, I can't agree more. The video reviews where someone is learning the library as they are reviewing it doesn't have much value for me at least.
> 
> As for Daniel's stuff, I think what makes it so interesting is that it is so raw... it is just him live-streaming - cursing, laughing, finding joy in what he is doing, and getting frustrated. When he's trying out a new library he is fumbling through it like anyone else. It is kinda like reality-tv for composers, but certainly his personality keeps you engaged. Plus you get to see how others bring their ideas to life. I usually won't even watch a video on YouTube if it requires me to watch more than 5 seconds of an add without the skip button, but I managed to stay engaged for nearly the entire 5 hours of him banging out a 90 second cue on this one - albeit, most of his are shorter videos. That said, I only watch his videos every now and then if there is something that intrigues me (like a new library and such)...and when I don't have a better use of a couple of hours (which is rare).



It is the equivalent of the Jerry Springer show to me. Not knocking him or it because apparently people like you enjoy it, but not anything that appeals to me and if I were a developer, certainly not how I would want my product demonstrated.


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 6, 2016)

He's a good showman and his enthusiasm is infectious. If you are looking for ways to buckle down and learn particular things there are more appropriate places, for me anyway. But to unwind while staying within this process we all love so much, (I can never seem to get enough of it myself) and maybe pick up some useful info, I love Daniel's stuff. He's got a great attitude, is funny and engaging, and I've learned some things from him. 

Horses for courses, as you say.


----------



## URL (Nov 6, 2016)

DJ streaming is nice to follow.


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 6, 2016)

For the youtube/google impaired: can anyone explain how to tune in to DJ's live streaming, and participate in the chat etc?


----------



## URL (Nov 6, 2016)

push the twitch symbol.


----------



## URL (Nov 6, 2016)

If you want to chat you need to get a account.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 6, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> He's a good showman and his enthusiasm is infectious. If you are looking for ways to buckle down and learn particular things there are more appropriate places, for me anyway. But to unwind while staying within this process we all love so much, (I can never seem to get enough of it myself) and maybe pick up some useful info, I love Daniel's stuff. He's got a great attitude, is funny and engaging, and I've learned some things from him.
> 
> Horses for courses, as you say.



If you enjoy it and find value in it, who am I to tell you you shouldn't?


----------



## Vastman (Nov 6, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> I have not watched it and I probably won't so the next comments are not specific to this video but if I were to do videos as well as articles I would:
> 
> 1. Make sure I knew exactly how the product was intended to work best.
> 2. Rehearse, rehearse, and then rehearse some more.
> ...



Well, Jay... I'm VERY glad Daniel DOES NOT follow your approach. The process of discovery may be an anathema to people who like to throw around the word, "professional"... and for someone who hasn't watched his vid, you don't have a clue about the creative process and artistic flow that artists like me find so captivating.

I'll be getting Berlin Brass _because_ of Daniel. Will I still need to "learn" the ins&outs? Sure... but that's not the point here so your points are totally irrelevant and reflect a narrow minded perspective. I'm QUITE SURE OT is _*thrilled*_ to have DJ spend the time "stumbling around" their product. I also imagine he is whipping up more excitement than a "professional" like you EVER could for their stellar library. He is an engaging human. He created an awesome composition, *in real time*, not editing his "video" like maybe a "professional" has to do... Of course, that's GREAT to me, as I see him edit his MUSIC, which is equally important, to little ole me...Also, FWIW, these livestreams are NOT "reviews"... 

He does them separately, and calls them reviews, although I'm sure their not "professional" enough for people who feel the need to throw out the word "professional", wtf that means... Daniel "freely" gives of himself something maybe some people who call themselves "professional" can't get their hands around... artistic discovery... and he does this in a way I love.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 6, 2016)

I have watched a couple of his some time ago . Once again , for those who enjoy them and find value in them, I have no issue with it , but I feel the way I feel about them.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 6, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> I have watched a couple of his some time ago . Once again , for those who enjoy them and find value in them, I have no issue with it , but I feel the way I feel about them.



I've listened to your "professional" music, you need a little more humility instead of always throwing out the jaded insults...


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 6, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> I've listened to your "professional" music, you need a little more humility instead of always throwing out the jaded insults...



If that is your assessment, you are totally entitled to it and I will refrain form commenting on yours on YouTube as there is not much point is squabbling with you.

But I don't think I insulted anyone personally, I commented on the methodology.


----------



## StatKsn (Nov 6, 2016)

Daniel's videos are like "let's play VI". Fun to watch, interesting to see how somebody else interacts with those toys and - to me - often more inspiring and informative than professionally dressed trailers. Can't be like that if it was rehearsed.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 6, 2016)

I will make one more clarification and then hopefully you guys will let me bow out.

I never said, "he should not do these, he is a scoundrel for doing them, and nobody should watch them."

i said that I found the way he does them to be unprofessional and therefore I would do it differently, and if I were a developer selling a professional product I would not want to see it approached that way.

if you disagree, you disagree. If you enjoy it, you enjoy it. If you find value in it, you find value in it.

But please don't tell me that I must agree or that I am not free to voice a differing view. Very few of you here do not freely criticize what you do not like. Allow me the same, please.


----------



## StatKsn (Nov 6, 2016)

Well, audiences are not that clueless. I can't speak for anyone else, however I watch DJ videos knowing that it is a raw performance, and because it is a raw performance - I listen to demos when I want to hear what it should sound like when polished to eleven 

He is, in fact, very professional on the presentation - nice sound quality, nice voice quality, nice live composition.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 6, 2016)

I always read the manual before I muck around with a new VI but Daniel's way of just jumping in is valid too.

I have found CAPSULE to be very powerful & useful, but the UI is pretty poor. The "add legato" symbol is particularly easy to miss, took me ages to figure that out. Also the interface contains many horizontal switches and toggles where it's not clear which way is on and which way is off; light-up buttons would be better.


----------



## BNRSound (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't know about anyone else, but I find "professional" paint-by-numbers written reviews pretty useless about 90% of the time. It is far more useful to me to see it actually be used in the creative process. But some people prefer the "I find the tone exquisite and the reverb lush" type of review preferable to real live demonstration of the product. James' live streams are interesting, engaging, and fun. Besides, this video isn't even a review, it's just a live stream of him writing a tune with it. I'm sure if and when he puts together an actual video review for this library, it'll be more like his other " G'day. Daniel James 'ere" overview/review videos.


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 6, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> It is the equivalent of the Jerry Springer show to me. Not knocking him or it because apparently people like you enjoy it, but not anything that appeals to me and if I were a developer, certainly not how I would want my product demonstrated.



Speaking private, not as a moderator:
I stepped through the video and if I were in the market for a brass library that would exactly be what made me buy this one. Looking over the shoulder while somebody is actually working with the product - perfect.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 6, 2016)

BNRSound said:


> ...it'll be more like his other " G'day. Daniel James 'ere" overview/review videos.


He tried an Aussie accent once.

...It wasn't great.


----------



## Leeward (Nov 6, 2016)

Personally, I really like Daniel's videos. He's a very watchable guy and different from many of the other YouTube personalities in this particular genre. I don't always want to watch a polished, edited video of someone waxing lyrical about a sample library. I like that he occasionally fucks up (as we all do) but keeps it all raw and unedited.

Keep it up Daniel; I've been watching your videos for years and I almost feel proud of how far you've come in that time.


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 6, 2016)

Wow thank you guys so much! It was actually pretty intense reading through this thread and genuinely feeling the love. You guys are the reason I do the streams and videos, its connecting with you lot that makes it worth while!

I saw a few of you asking for a full run through of the track so I threw it up on Soundcloud for you all!



Seriously thanks again!! Here's to wherever we go from here 

-DJ


----------



## mac (Nov 6, 2016)

Now, about that free version of Project Chaos that you said you'd send me if I wrote something nice about you...


----------



## NoamL (Nov 6, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> He tried an Aussie accent once.
> 
> ...It wasn't great.



There's a part in the video where he tries to do an LA accent and it comes out sounding like pure Georgia. Hilarious!!

Then again when we Americans try out Brit accents it usually sounds like a cross between Dick Van Dyke and that one backup pirate from _Pirates Of The Caribbean_. "Ello Poppet, moy name's My Cocaine... not a lot uv peepow knows 'at!"


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 6, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> If that is your assessment, you are totally entitled to it and I will refrain form commenting on yours on YouTube as there is not much point is squabbling with you.
> 
> But I don't think I insulted anyone personally, I commented on the methodology.



Equating Daniel James with Jerry Springer is a low blow, and no I never claimed to be a professional whatsoever...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 6, 2016)

As regards being a professional, someone who makes money at their craft is TO ME a "professional" regardless of their methods. SO in that light, even someone cranking out porn soundtracks and making decent income is a "professional"...


----------



## Vastman (Nov 6, 2016)

Agree, InLight(ened one)... There is an "professional" asshole born every minute and I'm sorry to have encountered one on this thread... Keep striving forward, my friend.

Daniel... we thank you for the gift of your time... it's how a perfect world should work... and connecting together is how we will make it more so. This is a unique moment in time... the tools, the means... and most importantly, the need...

I have always felt that melody is the spear that penetrates to touch the soul... I strive to achieve this in my own way, in both words & melody... you sir... are a melodic gift to our ears...

Soon I will be able to devote the time these tools deserve... you are the inspiration which drives me to take this leap...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 6, 2016)

NoamL said:


> There's a part in the video where he tries to do an LA accent and it comes out sounding like pure Georgia. Hilarious!!
> 
> Then again when we Americans try out Brit accents it usually sounds like a cross between Dick Van Dyke and that one backup pirate from _Pirates Of The Caribbean_. "Ello Poppet, moy name's My Cocaine... not a lot uv peepow knows 'at!"


OMG! It's Michael Freaking Caine!!!


----------



## David Gosnell (Nov 6, 2016)

I love watching other people work. Composing and other forms of self abuse are things we tend to do on our own and for which we receive little 'on the job' training. Some of the most useful things I have learned about Cubase (features, tools, workflow etc.) have been gleaned by accident when someone was setting out to show me something completely different (the 'hang on, what did you just do there - what menu is that in?' moment).

I am endlessly amazed by the number of people who are prepared to give their time to prepare online content to help me learn how to do stuff (whether that is use a sample library or grout the tiling in my bathroom) with no attempt to gain personal reward. I am equally fascinated by the tendency in this and another recent Berlin Brass thread for other individuals to be motivated, with no attempt to gain personal reward, to pick up a mouse and spend the time to criticise the way people choose to create their videos.

I always enjoy Daniel's library 'blogathons' because in some weird way it reminds me of going round to a mate's studio for a couple of beers and play with a new toy one of us just bought - but without having to worry about missing the last tube home and both of use getting bollocked by our partners for losing track of time and creeping into bed at 3 am. It's much less a product demo than it is a lad's night out


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks URL! I joined Twitch and have email alert for when Daniel goes live. Does Daniel send out announcements prior to the screencasts?

Edit: I'm watching the Berlin Brass one now, and I've got work to do! Goddammit!  Thanks for these Daniel, they're great...




URL said:


> push the twitch symbol.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 6, 2016)

OK, clearly what Daniel is doing is striking the right chord with most of you and you value it . So , I will now eat some crow and retract my statements and give Daniel a big "Attaboy ! "


----------



## StatKsn (Nov 6, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> OK, clearly what Daniel is doing is striking the right chord with most of you and you value it . So , I will now eat some crow and retract my statements and give Daniel a big "Attaboy ! "



While your comments are not invalid at all, they are only a generality (since you did not watch the livestream) and no actual example of a professional presentation is given. Bluntly speaking, lack of substance makes it very hard to go anywhere beyond whether one likes it or not.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 6, 2016)

VI Control: Celebrity Deathmatch

Jay Asher. Vs. Daniel James. 

Let the games (hunger?) begin...

Slash v Axl doesn't exist anymore, nor does MTV, let's get to the bottom of IT...


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 6, 2016)

StatKsn said:


> While your comments are not invalid at all, they are only a generality (since you did not watch the livestream) and no actual example of a professional presentation is given. Bluntly speaking, lack of substance makes it very hard to go anywhere beyond whether one likes it or not.





jononotbono said:


> VI Control: Celebrity Deathmatch
> 
> Jay Asher. Vs. Daniel James.
> 
> ...




Nah , Daniel won  People like what he is doing , thought I was a jerk for saying that I didn't, so more power to him. I doubt that he would lose any sleep over it anyway as I have no role in his life .


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 6, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Nah , Daniel won  People like what he is doing , thought I was a jerk for saying that I didn't, so more power to him. I doubt that he would lose any sleep over it anyway as I have no role in his life .


Don't be such a killjoy haha! I'm sorry I'm not actually Tron but that post was my first thought of what I want to see next. No adverts. No interruptions. No nonsense. Just a one to one battle of VI Control members giving it stacks in a forum but don't have the balls to deliver when necessary. You both have an audience. 

A long and overdue, but necessary, talk... With Daniel James and Jay Asher.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 6, 2016)

"Battle" haha! I meant "conversation" but BATTLE sounds so much more fun.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 6, 2016)

I've noticed on this forum that the age of negativity is coming to an end while a new age of encouragement and the celebration of ones creativity has begun.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 6, 2016)

Vastman said:


> There is an "professional" asshole born every minute and I'm sorry to have encountered one on this thread... Keep striving forward, my friend.



I feel that is a little out of order, you feel every one has your back, thats why you come out with such nonsense.

Let me tell you, people prefer it if we speak what is on our hearts and not just where the tide is going,the forum is not about everyone saying the same thing or I better just say something every one agrees with, its about our true opinions.

You knock people down becuase there not inline with your own opinion and because they only were being truthful about there own convictions, and not being plastic.

It takes more guts to move against the tide than to just say things that you know everyone is going to like and pat you on the back, but you put people down becuase of that, so what have we all now lost our freedom of thought and speech.

DJ don't need you to hold his hand


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 6, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I've noticed on this forum that the age of negativity is coming to an end while a new age of encouragement and the celebration of ones creativity has begun.


I do hope you're right (but will claim no credit for being a recent convert from lurker status ).
Having said that, I'm ok with constructive critique over an "everything is awesome" party line (sometimes it just isn't). Constructive feedback should help in the long run. I also like to hear honest appraisals (I guess that means opinions) of products. At the very least it helps me to prioritise. This is a very helpful community on the whole.


----------



## URL (Nov 7, 2016)

I could not agree more in musicians who share their knowledge and time to give others the opportunity to gain knowledge is amazing, it is well known as kindness.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 7, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> VI Control: Celebrity Deathmatch
> 
> Jay Asher. Vs. Daniel James.
> 
> ...



This sounded like a great idea when I was having a few beers last night. Nevermind huh.


----------



## stixman (Nov 7, 2016)

Daniel every time


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 7, 2016)

novaburst said:


> I feel that is a little out of order, you feel every one has your back, thats why you come out with such nonsense.
> 
> Let me tell you, people prefer it if we speak what is on our hearts and not just where the tide is going,the forum is not about everyone saying the same thing or I better just say something every one agrees with, its about our true opinions.
> 
> ...



There is a lot of truth in what you're saying but Asher makes a career out of it, kind of a troll really being contrary for contraries sake. It's one thing to offer constructive criticism and another to make snide denigrating, underhanded remarks which he most often does...


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 7, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> There is a lot of truth in what you're saying but Asher makes a career out of it, kind of a troll really being contrary for contraries sake. It's one thing to offer constructive criticism and another to make snide denigrating, underhanded remarks which he most often does...



That is not my intention and if it comes across that way, then I need to do a better job when posting a dissenting view to not have it come across that way.


----------



## John Busby (Nov 7, 2016)

this thread tho.... 

i love Daniel's videos, although at times they can feel cumbersome i LOVE THAT about them because they're unscripted and honest
i haven't been doing cinematic stuff but just shy of a year, and when i found daniel james on youtube giving a "first look" at Spitfire's HZ Perc library around December last year, i have grown exponentially in overall knowledge of midi, kontakt, programming, sound design, composition, EQ, workflow, etc.
not to mention that Project Alpha and Project Bravo were the two easiest buys that i've ever made because of his own walk through videos of his own product! 

one word that sums up my view about DJ..... *Inspiration*


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 7, 2016)

novaburst said:


> I feel that is a little out of order, you feel every one has your back, thats why you come out with such nonsense.
> 
> Let me tell you, people prefer it if we speak what is on our hearts and not just where the tide is going,the forum is not about everyone saying the same thing or I better just say something every one agrees with, its about our true opinions.
> 
> ...



Yepp..exactly like that. Of course everybody is entitled to like something or not. But I would appreciate that people who are not going with the main tide are also respected and not alienated just because they express their opinion what is contrary to majority of other opinions. Discussion lives from having different opinions and that is good.
I keep my opinion regarding Daniel James Videos (professional or not..or whatelse) for me. From what I know he seems to be a very nice guy, enjoys doing his streamcasts and helps other people with his videos so I think that this is a very good intention and so everything is fine for me.


----------



## URL (Nov 7, 2016)

Honestly I do not understand why people in general are discussing other person's skills in different contexts in public whether it is good or bad on a rude way, it is a highly personal observation, if you do not think it's ok, you can keep it on a friendly level and objective. Sure if you as musician choose to go out in public and try to be constructively and have good intention, if you go out in public and show your music of course there is a risk of being judged, but, -IMHO there is no need to be rude.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 7, 2016)

URL said:


> Sure if you as musician choose to go out in public and try to be constructively and have good intention, if you go out in public and show your music of course there is a risk of being judged, but, -IMHO there is no need to be rude.



His trip to i think it was Poland but could be wrong, but i believe DJ fried his lap top power supply anyway he needed to get another in another contrary where he was doing a production, his vid on how he makes voices using the real life cello, his vid where he was a little sad because some nutter was stealing his tracks and others and making quite a bit of cash from it, his vid where he met HZ, his vid on N I S brass, his vid on OT strings, his vid comparing HS, with i forgott the names of the other library anyway HS was giving him a head bang, his vids when he went to a composers party. and many more i just lost count of how many and still do watch of DJ sorry about vid names but its from my memory.

I would say i follow him more than you all i am pro DJ.

The worse thing for any producer, composer, developer, is double edge, what i mean is people who say lovely things with there lips, and give all the praise and how good you are and how we follow you, but when its time to now support the producers who you have just praised or said wonderful things about every one seems to disrepair.

As long as producers, composers are in the public eye, or in the public ear, he and she will get so many opinions, some nice ones some that may seem like insults, some bad ones, and some lip service you know the lip service there the one who just say what the majority says, so if its all bad but in there heart its good there to afraid to say whats in there heart so they will just say yer yer its bad its bad.

and on the other hand if its good but in there heart its bad they will just say yer its good.

any one that produces music if he and she are true to them selves would rather some one just speak whats on your mind, don't pretty it up just say it how it is, it is these type of opinions that do are much better to us in the long term than a yer man well done oh wow you the man, or women, sounds great when really what we want to say is what the hell is going on, what the hell was that chord, why did you play that note, it just ant working.

it is these type of opinions (the ones we dont want to hear) that push us onto perfection in what ever we are doing, would you rather me lough at you behind your back just because you cant take bad opinions, or would you rather me be strait up to the point it is the one s we dont want to here that some how come alive more than the praise we get, because that bad opinion coursed me, you and others to grow 

would you rather be surrounded with plastic roses or would you rather have the true real roses that carry the real fragrance with them.

I am not saying that we should stop giving good encouragement and supporting, and lifting other, but when you know that there are flaws in what some one is doing but lift him or her up and cover the flaw, i mean you see it so clear but you refuse to say any thing, i would need to wounder if you really are a true supporter. 

I am just speaking on a general bases and not on any individual,

I just believe we should not shape others in the way they want to express them selves in opinions, its how we learn, we are not going to like how it is expressed at times, and what of it, am i you are you me, we have many languages in this world do we not, is not our attitude a language too, does not are vibe and attitude sharpen one another.

and i dont know how to end this post so i will just stop here


----------



## Vastman (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm gonna sign off with a less inflammatory statement...but one which reflects why it upset me so...

This thread was started to let us know that DJ was live-streaming an evening with Berlin Brass. My definition of a troll is one who shows up to an open house "free barbecue" using some fancy new bbq sauce and, before eating anything, indeed, before even ENTERING the festivities... stands out side and complains/critiques the quality and type of food and how the bbq sauce companies would NOT like the sauce to be used in this free BBQ...because it isn't cooked "professionally"... this had NOTHING to do with this thread announcing a livestreaming event.

This is NOT about differences of opinion...this was an announcement of a live stream! I relish discussions of the pros and cons of this or that. I learn a lot from such discussions.

Now I'm done. Sorry I got a bit POed and I've made some jerkball comments in my time...Indeed, I've been known to be a self righteous Ahole at times myself...just ask my ex! But I regret those moments... and while Jay has apologized, what I hope is he learns a degree of humility... if so, this discussion was useful.

Now, gotta go make the bucks for Berlin!


----------



## URL (Nov 8, 2016)

We all got criticism sometime there are differing opinions and that's completely normal, we criticize soft business, we have different views on how DAW should be updated how music should sound, what is good and bad in general. Obviously, if we are to be developed, there must be constructive criticism gives us the chance to developed in our career or product. So - this composer forum is all about musicans help musicians.

We have to right for a opinion whether the other part likes or dislikes the answer, but we all can actually keep it in a constructive level of humility as we now always wins in the long run-that's my opinion.


----------

